# hornady sst 270????????



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

shot a doe at about 100 yrds - hit her hard and rolled her. Got up and ran into the cactus and thick brush. Not a single drop of blood anywhere- never could find her. Any other info on these bullets and what do yall use? would be nice to at least have a blood trail


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Not sure what to tell you. I have loaded them for the past 3-4 years for my .270 and am running them up to 3000+fps, and have had no issues with them not putting things on the ground, and blood has not been an issue. They are very similar to the Ballistic tip, but seem to hold together a bit better. 

My hunting partner is loading and shooting the same from his, as well as factory ammo in .243 with the 95gr, and using the higher octane versions, and not having any issues. 

If you hit a bit high your not going to find much if any blood until the cavity fills. From the sounds of your deer's reaction that might be what happened. The bullet is a good one, I wouldn't let one instance determine switching bullets if they are shooting good from your rifle. Stuff happens, and you might have hit a bit high, if so she can go quite a ways before folding up.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Been there, done that. Gut shot. It happens to best of us.. even good looking hunters, like me.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

SST's why shoot a varmit round at a deer ? They blow up Well are supposed to.

Charlie


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> SST's why shoot a varmit round at a deer ? They blow up Well are supposed to.
> 
> Charlie


+1! Stop using varmint rounds for deer. Go to a round that penetrates all the way through.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I do not like the SST. The interlock spire point is a much better hunting bullet.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

SST is a controlled expansion, inter lock style bullet with a plastic balistic tip. 

So, I don't think its fair to call them varmint bullets.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The Hornady manual says this about SST's: "_..combine the ballistically superior tips and profiles of our A-MAX and V-MAX bullets with the proven toughness of our interlock bullets. SST bulletS possess excellent ballistic coefficients and tend to *EXPAND MORE QUICKLY* than our traditional hunting bullets, but a thick jacket and interlock ring hold the shank of the bullet together to ensure deep penetration."_

I swear that sounds really familiar to what nosler says about their ballistic tips.

OOPS SORRY!!!

THE JAMMER


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

ok sooooo - please recommend a bullet that tears them up and does a complete pass through. We are hunting in souht texas and would hate to lose another deer.


----------



## flatlander67 (Jul 14, 2010)

surfgrinder said:


> ok sooooo - please recommend a bullet that tears them up and does a complete pass through. We are hunting in souht texas and would hate to lose another deer.


Nosler accubond!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Barnes bullet

Charlie


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

surfgrinder said:


> ok sooooo - please recommend a bullet that tears them up and does a complete pass through. We are hunting in souht texas and would hate to lose another deer.


Well it don't matter where your hunting, or what your shooting, if you don't hit them where it counts. Sounds like folks need to spend more time at the range, the SST is a good bullet, but it don't make up for a crappy shot.

If you want to shoot from one end through the other go with the Partition, Swift A-Frame, Barnes, or similar.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been loading my 270 WSM with Hornady 130 gr GMX bullets, they hold together very well on the deer and hogs I've shot and excellent accuracy too boot.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Screeminreel said:


> Well it don't matter where your hunting, or what your shooting, if you don't hit them where it counts. Sounds like folks need to spend more time at the range, the SST is a good bullet, but it don't make up for a crappy shot.
> 
> If you want to shoot from one end through the other go with the Partition, Swift A-Frame, Barnes, or similar.


Yeah, your right. I need to practice more and maybe get a few more deer under my belt. Just shy of 900, and have no experience. Again, the standard Interlock spire point is a much better deer bullet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Comeon screeminreel you know me better than that. By the way where is ole gray beard ? I still havent heard from him

Charlie


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Comeon screeminreel you know me better than that. By the way where is ole gray beard ? I still havent heard from him
> 
> Charlie


Hey bud, you seem to hit where you aim, least from what I have seen anyway. Talking to greybeard as I type, he said hey, and I will stay on his rear to get hold of ya.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Screeminreel

Great stay on him and tell him to get hold of me. I would love to see him or talk with him. ya still have my number I will pm it to you.

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

accubond or ttsx

THE JAMMER


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Swift Scirocco's do well in my 300RUM. I do not have 900 kills with them yet, and I am afraid that they will pass through on a lung shot before they mushroom to full potential. I have shot a hog down the spine, bullet held together after 6" of vertebra. You can see the bullet on one of my previous post. I shot a coyote in the neck with the same load, and it had time to open up on the other side left a 6" hole. There are some bones in the neck too though.

Hope that helps

R


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

I would go with the bmg 50 cal. armor piercing rounds that will tear them up and penitrate and make up for bad shots. I personally like to have meat left over but to each his own.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Just joking before too many people get all ramped up. My two cents seriously 130 grains of lead and copper going 3000fps I dont think the hair or a quarter inch thick shoulder blade stopped it most likely a bad shot just be thankful it wasnt the buck of a life time.


----------



## ComalClassic (Apr 16, 2010)

This is my first year to use the hornady sst .270.. earlier this week I saw your thread and started rethinking whether I should still use the bullet. This evening I had a 250# sow step up to the feeder. I dropped her in her tracks and turns out I blew out the back side of her ear to shoulder area.. I think Ill keep my SST.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

I like the SST. I shot 3 deer with 3 rounds. The 1st two were a buck (heart shot)and a doe (head shot) with 150gr 30-06. The second doe (head shot) was with a 95gr in .243. Blood trailswere not an issue for any of the 3. They each folded like a pocket knife right where they stood. The 3 shots ranged between 85 and 115 yds. 

I hate watching the hunting shows where they have to shoot 2 or more times to put an animal down. I spend a fair bit of time at the range to make sure I can put a round down range appropriately. And the most important I think is saying a prayer prior to pulling the trigger.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

A .22 mag to the ear would kill that sow. I don't know that I'd make a major judgement on a bullet based upon that kill.

THE JAMMER



ComalClassic said:


> This is my first year to use the hornady sst .270.. earlier this week I saw your thread and started rethinking whether I should still use the bullet. This evening I had a 250# sow step up to the feeder. I dropped her in her tracks and turns out I blew out the back side of her ear to shoulder area.. I think Ill keep my SST.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

They are very accurate and have dropped everything in their tracks that I have shot with them.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

Guy on our lease kill tons of hog with a .17 in the ear but that doesn't mean i want to kill a deer with one. No doubt that the sst is deadly but is it the best???? Since my original post many old timers have said go back to the barnes or a partition bullet, accubond'etc. Even the regular core lokt has been recommended many times. I guess any bullet is the best until you have a bad experience with it.



ComalClassic said:


> This is my first year to use the hornady sst .270.. earlier this week I saw your thread and started rethinking whether I should still use the bullet. This evening I had a 250# sow step up to the feeder. I dropped her in her tracks and turns out I blew out the back side of her ear to shoulder area.. I think Ill keep my SST.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

I popped 2 deer this weekend with 95 gr. SSTs from my 6mm Rem, one doe dropped like a sack of cement, the other one, a 210# cull buck, ran 80 yards with a busted shoulder and both lungs blown out. The bullets performed alright, but I'm more comfortable on the big boys shooting a 140 Accubond at 3500 fps from my 7mm STW. That tends to take the steam out of them real fast. 

Those SSTs will do a number on does, hogs, coyotes, javalinas, etc. though.


----------



## 22Gulfcoast (Jul 2, 2008)

Nosler partition or Speer Grand Slam are two proven options. Plastic tip bullets do not penetrate as deeply. Marketing hype only!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i am going to see what bullet i can get in federal and winchester at academy. Bummer since the Hornandys were the most accurate in my gun


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

I've shot Hornady SST's in 25-06, .270, and 30-06 with absolutely no problems for 4 years! 

However, my preferred round is the .270 Hornady 140gr LIGHT MAGNUM!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i have no doubt that it did the job and the deer is dead - but where we are hunting a deer that runs 40yrds may be a real booger to find


----------



## Evdog (Mar 11, 2005)

Have a Browning BAR .30-06 and the Hornady SST 150 gr is the most accurate bullet out of that gun. Have never had a problem with knockdown. Will continue to use it. Just my preference.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

I had the same issue with the SST's in my .30-06 earlier this year, 175 yard shots, lost 1 deer, 2nd one hit the ground after running 50 yards, looked like I hit the aorta and lungs. Complete pass through hitting ribs on both sides and the exit wound was no bigger than my thumbnail. Went back to Remington Core-lokt and shot a buck last week in the back of the neck and just clipped the edge of the spine, exit wound was nearly the size of my fist. Didn't lose that one!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i have killed some pretty nice deer with the corelokts - really big bodied south texas bucks and never lost a deer. Did not always have a pass through but the ones that ran only ran about 10 yrds with the majority just dropping in their tracks. I guess my lost deer is what i get for trying to change a good thing.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Late to the party, but I've used the SST for the last 3 years now with no problems. Shooting a 260Rem., it's my go to round.

I did have some problems with it's little brother, the VMAX (which IS a varmint round) on hogs. But it's a 95gr bullet vs the 129gr SST. Not only was it lighter, but of course it was coming out hotter as well. What I was doing with it wasn't what it was designed to do.

The SST, on the otherhand, IS intended to take large game. I've shot 6 deer with it thus far and none went anywhere. That's with a 129gr 6.5mm bullet. With a heavier 270 round, I can't imagine it not being just fine if appropriately placed.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

WHAT????? _Plastic tips do not penetrate as deeply????_

Guess you've never shot a barnes xxx or a nosler accubond. The plastic tip is not there to improve penetration. It's there to assist in the opening of the bullet, to provide greater accuracy, and to provide a higher BC for improved downrange ballistics.

Not maligning the two bullets you cited. Certainly nothing wrong with grand slam (never shot them) and partitions- just not as accurate as many others.

THE JAMMER



22Gulfcoast said:


> Nosler partition or Speer Grand Slam are two proven options. Plastic tip bullets do not penetrate as deeply. Marketing hype only!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

The 130gr SST, used Thursday on this 270# boar was a DRT after blowing through the 1" plus thick shield, and demolishing the onside shoulder. The muzzle velocity was right at 3100fps from the .270 and the shot was a bit over 250yds.


















Like I mentioned before, I don't know where your hitting your deer, but I know for a fact that there aren't any deer in this part of the country that are as tough as this hog, and this is the results we have seen time and time again.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Screemin,

One of the subjects in that first picture is really ugly.
Not saying which one.

THE JAMMER


Screeminreel said:


> The 130gr SST, used Thursday on this 270# boar was a DRT after blowing through the 1" plus thick shield, and demolishing the onside shoulder. The muzzle velocity was right at 3100fps from the .270 and the shot was a bit over 250yds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I admit that neither one are going to win any pageants for sure, but about the time that pic was taken, we had already put in a full day of walking, stalking, and cleaning hogs. At this point in time, we already had three 120+ qt coolers full and including this one, had three to clean. None of us were feeling very photogenic. LOL The fellow is my bud's BIL, down from Nebraska for one of his yearly meat hauls. He got the big one for the week, least while I was there.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Sound good. Looks like you accomplished the "meat haul" goal.

Great pics.

THE JAMMER


----------

